# صور تهوية لمناجم الفحم coal mine ventilation



## احمد عباس الخطيب (5 أغسطس 2009)

*COAL MINE VENTILATION*​*




*





Coal Mine Ventilation Shaft Silencer with Damper




Coal Mine Ventilation Shaft Silencer with Damper




Coal Mine Ventilation Shaft Silencer with Damper




Coal Mine Shaft Discharge Silencer




Ventilation Shaft Silencer Rocky Mountains




1,000,000 SCFM @ .50 SP loss




Coal Mine Ventilation Shaft Silencer




Coal Mine Ventilation Shaft Silencer in Colorado.
These clients are as important to us as our human ones.




Colorado Rocky Mountain Coal Mine Shaft Ventilating Silencer
Specifically tuned to address low frequency 63 Hz harmonic tone.




West Virginia Coal Mine Shaft Ventilating Silencer
Specifically tuned to address 630 Hz mid-frequency harmonics 500,000 CFM at .50” Static Pressure Loss.




West Virginia Coal Mine Shaft Ventilating Silencer
650,000 CFM flow rate at .50” Static Pressure Loss




Eastern​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

